# Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 4000

## hamletmun

I recently purchased Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 4000 - Latinamerica

This is the part of my xorg.conf

```
Identifier  "Keyboard1"

Driver      "kbd"

Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

Option "Xleds"      "1"

Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

Option "XkbLayout"  "la"

Identifier  "Mouse1"

Driver      "mouse"

Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Buttons"      "7"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

The problem is special keys and tilt funtion of the wheel of the mouse.

I heard of imwheel, hotkeys, lineakd, xbindkeys, keytouch, etc...

Is posible to do the same thing only using setkeycodes and xmodmap?

----------

## hamletmun

Microsoft¢ç Wireless Optical Desktop 4000

http://www.microsoft.com/products/info/product.aspx?view=22&pcid=4e928caa-b20e-442e-a6d1-5dbef92442eb&crumb=catpage&catid=c250fb0a-1613-4550-983d-ba203f357698

Keyboard

Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0A - model:1045

Mouse

Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 - model:1008

----------

## hamletmun

Using xev - X events, I found these keys work fine

```
keycode 160=XF86AudioMute

keycode 174=XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176=XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 162=XF86AudioPlay

keycode 164=XF86AudioStop

keycode 144=XF86AudioPrev

keycode 153=XF86AudioNext

keycode 239=XF86Documents

keycode 236=XF86Mail

keycode 178=XF86WWW

keycode 161=XF86Calculator

keycode 223=XF86Standby
```

Last edited by hamletmun on Tue Jun 06, 2006 12:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hamletmun

I tried to use showkey command to find out some key codes.

But these keys don't even respond.

xev, showkey -s, showkey -k... what can I do?

```
keycode 214=XF86Launch1

keycode 215=XF86Launch2

keycode 216=XF86Launch3

keycode 217=XF86Launch4

keycode 218=XF86Launch5

keycode 134=XF86Favorites

keycode 133=XF86Messenger

keycode 210=XF86Calendar

keycode =XF86ZoomPlus

keycode =XF86ZoomMinus

keycode 150=XF86LogOff
```

----------

## hamletmun

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103
```

----------

## hamletmun

Before emerging new xorg-x11, I want to make sure X-Windows to work.

Should I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf like this?

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver     "evdev"

    Option "Device"    "/dev/input/event0"

    Option "XkbLayout" "latam"

    Option "Xleds"     "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "evdev"

    Option "Device"    "/dev/input/event1"

    Option "Protocol"  "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Buttons"   "7"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## netshade

I'd like to know the answers to this aswell... If one got the zoom-slider working, it'd be very useable as a scroll-key on the keyboard.  :Smile: 

Anyone got a keyboard like this working?

----------

## hamletmun

I had this annoying messages in my console:

```
kernel: atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

kernel: atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.

kernel: atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x81 on isa0060/serio0).

kernel: atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

I googled and found that these events are actually ACPI power notifications.

The wireless keyboard seems to be trying to report its battery status.

Messages disappeared with this:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/local.start 

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

setkeycodes e059 120

setkeycodes e001 121
```

----------

## volumen1

Nice catch!  Those error messages were driving me nuts during a recent gentoo install on a new box.  Good ole forums!

----------

## madisonicus

Aye very good catch hamletmun about the acpi codes.  I actually returned my MS4000 keyboard because I couldn't get rid of those.  I've got a Logitech Pro that I love now...  No biggie though.  The fewer M$ devices attached to my system the better.

As far as finding out how to get the remaining functionality, I'd try to cat /dev/PATH/TO/YOUR/KEYBOARD/INPUT.  If the keyboard is sending back any data it will show up there.  Parsing it and transforming it into something useful... that's a little beyond me.

Good luck!

----------

## exod

I have similars problems, what have you done hamletmun ?

Did you get your Microsoft Keyboard working ?

My favorite keys don't produce events for Xev..

----------

## Qra-Gul

Tyr these: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys

With that i have xev producing events with all my keys (Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard). I haven't done the mappings to Xorg yet, but if xev recognize all the keys, it shouldn't be a problem...

----------

